# Which one is berter Logic Space Designer or NI Reflektor?



## JPQ (Nov 5, 2013)

Which one is berter Logic Space Designer or NI Reflektor? for emulating concert hall.
and other uses. there is two questons later one means all weird special uses.
Becouse i have extremely limited budget choices are these... if i have money for reverb i bet i buy something but currently i must use what i allready have. and i want use convolution reverb. ps. i earlier prefered NI Reflektor but last test with Logic Space Designer i dont found much difference. expect maybe NI Reflektor gives more nice Impulse Responce files with it...


----------



## Ciaran Birch (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey JPQ. I have used Space Designer quite a bit and find the sound it gives to be good. I use QL Spaces all the time though as my main reverb and find it fantastic. That's on (permanent  ) sale at EW. Really recommend that if you have a budget for that. Haven't used NI's Reflektor.


----------



## TimJohnson (Nov 6, 2013)

Reflektor is good for crazy effects, but not much else in my opinion. It has some cool, funky IR's and the reverse switch is always fun to use. Space designer has a better natural sound to it. 

If it's a cheap convolution reverb that you want, EW Spaces is the only real choice.

Download the demo, and if you haven't bought it with in a couple of hours I'll be amazed.


----------



## bryla (Nov 6, 2013)

I use Reflektor quite a lot with other samples as well. I think it's easy to navigate in and with Peter's Bricasti samples it sounds like Peter's Bricasti samples.


----------



## TimJohnson (Nov 6, 2013)

Hope this helps:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zn_Ckka-wQ


----------



## JPQ (Nov 6, 2013)

i dont want EW stuff anything for them. and even 50euros plugin its price (QL Spaces is more than that i know) its much money to me when i really need also samples and many different them. and to my ear reverbs dont have huge differencies when we talk how huge difference is when we compare price... when these what i say are "free" (=i allready have them) 

ps Space Designer has one good point is comes with Logic very likely works very long time fine... and i avoid dongles i know VSL needs dongle but he based what i know helpful if i have problems same applies another comppany which uses dongles.


----------



## TimJohnson (Nov 6, 2013)

Well, the old phrase "You can't polish a turd" applies here then. If your samples are not good enough, then no reverb will save them.

I'm sure many here will agree that Spaces is the best of the three mentioned, and I would be willing to bet that MOST pro composers use it on a regular basis. But until you have invested in better sample libraries, stick with the other two.

I misread your post, I did not realise you already had Reflektor. 

As for which is better out of Reflektor and Space Designer - you decide, use your ears and make a decision based on what the original sound is. There is no definitive answer.

P.S. I was not suggesting you buy Vienna Instruments, I was simply using the flute as an example.


----------



## JPQ (Nov 6, 2013)

TimJohnson: my current samples are fine quality my needs but i dont have all sounds what i need quick example what i need is Flute sectiuon. ps. i prefer vsl for my basic sound needs.


----------



## JPQ (Nov 6, 2013)

I really want add: "you can't polsih a turd" is busted by Mythbusters. and this applies even samples some times i hear really amazing music made old samples or with Garritan Personal Orchestra (=which dont have velocity layers expect piano i think even piano has only two layers in GPO stuff...)... i mean amazing when we know their limits.


----------



## TimJohnson (Nov 6, 2013)

JPQ @ Wed Nov 06 said:


> i really need also samples and many different them



You said it buddy.

Good luck in the future.


----------



## JPQ (Nov 15, 2013)

Now trying make template for me (instrument relative levels are not yet set) i found reflektor dont have predelay which essential to positioning instruments Midi Orchestration book way...


----------



## Mark III (Nov 21, 2013)

JPQ @ Fri Nov 15 said:


> Now trying make template for me (instrument relative levels are not yet set) i found reflektor dont have predelay which essential to positioning instruments Midi Orchestration book way...




There's a drop down menu/arrow on the right side of most modules in Guitar Rig, there's your pre-delay settings, and other tweak-able options.


Cheers.


----------



## JPQ (Apr 16, 2014)

Mark III: i know you sayed this months ago. now i found it. Means i maybe going very likely use Reflektor. I maybe like it bit more. to me is maybe little bit more airy.


----------



## dgburns (Apr 16, 2014)

JPQ @ Tue Nov 05 said:


> Which one is berter Logic Space Designer or NI Reflektor? for emulating concert hall.
> and other uses. there is two questons later one means all weird special uses.
> Becouse i have extremely limited budget choices are these... if i have money for reverb i bet i buy something but currently i must use what i allready have. and i want use convolution reverb. ps. i earlier prefered NI Reflektor but last test with Logic Space Designer i dont found much difference. expect maybe NI Reflektor gives more nice Impulse Responce files with it...



Both Space designer and Reflektor are good imo.I use Space designer on occasion with my own impulse responses that I made in my travels.I find some of the rooms in the stock lib a bit darkish sounding.It's ok to record the impulse of a room,but sometimes the nodes of the room are also captured,and maybe doesn't flatter your music...?
Have you considered trying Valhalla Room? you can try in demo mode,it just cuts out the sound every once in a while in demo mode.I think it might be to your liking...and it's very reasonable in price.


----------



## blougui (Apr 17, 2014)

I chime in to agree with dgburns : valhalla room is great, efficient and is a thrifty option.

Plus just know that QL Space is on sale this week for half the usual price - just received an email. I don't have it but might grab it on this very occasion.


----------

